# UGBB Moved to a new server



## mugzy (May 13, 2015)

All,

UGBB has been moved to a new, faster and more secure server. While we have done the pre-work and plan for no issues there may be a few bugs that need to be worked out. If you find any issues that arise from the changes please post them here so that we may get to fixing them asap.

Thank you for your help.

admin


----------



## LeanHerm (May 13, 2015)

It keeps double posting for me.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 13, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> It keeps double posting for me.




Me too .......


----------



## mickems (May 13, 2015)

I can't pm


----------



## HDH (May 13, 2015)

When I post, my computer asks me if I want to leave the page.

H


----------



## mugzy (May 13, 2015)

Double posting should be fixed.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 13, 2015)

It is admin, thanks.


----------



## mugzy (May 13, 2015)

mickems said:


> I can't pm





HDH said:


> When I post, my computer asks me if I want to leave the page.
> 
> H



Are these still a problem?


----------



## Iron1 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for keeping this place running strong fellas.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 13, 2015)

Still havnt received my free bj


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2015)

Biggest issue is POB acting like one of these guys :32 (16):


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 13, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Biggest issue is POB acting like one of these guys :32 (16):


It's just who I am... stop judging me!

Things seem good on my end so far admin


----------



## goodfella (May 13, 2015)

Test test bonezone test


----------



## mugzy (May 14, 2015)

Everything good here now?


----------



## HDH (May 14, 2015)

Good on my end.

H


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 14, 2015)

I'm not sure if my pm are going through, I sent 2 to Wabbitt but he may be busy and haven't had a chance to get back to me. It is his bday after all


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2015)

Site does seem more responsive.

Well done, Admin.


----------



## StoliFTW (May 15, 2015)

Lightning fast now


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2015)

Does tapatalk need an update? I can log in but if I try and open a thread says failed to connect to forum


----------



## mugzy (May 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Does tapatalk need an update? I can log in but if I try and open a thread says failed to connect to forum



I will see if there is an update tomorrow.


----------



## Ggeneral (May 15, 2015)

Dizzle is having a '502 Bad Gateway' error message whenever he tries to open a thread. Posting on his behalf because he can't get into this thread ;p

Here's a pic:
http://i.imgur.com/BUJIaXN.png


----------



## mugzy (May 17, 2015)

Anymore issues here that need to be addressed?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 17, 2015)

Not on my end. My issues were birthday related after all lol keep up the good work admin


----------

